
Ask HN: A Cloud Platform that will Revolutionize Healthcare and every other field - aminekh
www.gyrcon.com
Gyrcon is an IoT cloud platform that will revolutionize healthcare, agriculture, business and every other field you can think of.<p>The idea of Gyrcon is to allow people to connect their devices (including cars and home...) to a big community of Apps and Services that will allow you to add new abilities to your devices.<p>I&#x27;m looking for feedback from you:
1- When you read the headline, what are your first impressions of the startup?
2- After reading the whole page, do you feel encouraged to subscribe? if not what&#x27;s the one thing that if existed will make you never hesitate to write your email
3- What&#x27;s the one feature you think will make Gyrcon&#x27;s platform different than any other platform
4- Any additional feedback&#x2F;expectations?<p>Thanks for your time
======
wilsonfiifi
This should probably be under Show HN

~~~
brudgers
I disagree because the post appears to be an email harvesting page with
nothing to play with or try out. The questions the the OP asks are a survey
about subscribing to email lists not the product.

~~~
aminekh
We're validating the product and trying to see if people are interested or not
before we launch. But can you mention what you didn't like?

~~~
brudgers
The web page was completely disrespectful of my time.

~~~
aminekh
can you tell me how to make it better?

~~~
brudgers
Focus on creating value for other people.

